# Best feed for lactating mums?



## skyedavidson (Dec 19, 2007)

As most of you probably know, my little girl just had an unexpected litter.

I was wondering what the best kind of feed is to give to lactating mums? I've heard numerous suggestions, mostly contradicting themselves, so I figured I'd be able to get a fair idea here. 

Any suggestions?

Thanks, Skye.


----------



## Nenn (Nov 13, 2007)

Well Boiled eggs, fruits, veggies, etc
I gave mine boiled eggs, and porridge mixed with some cooked meat, carrots, peas, corn etc in it really some tuna too. she loved it


----------



## skyedavidson (Dec 19, 2007)

Oh ok, that's really helpful, thankyou x)

They all receive a lot of vegies, and love ham. My sister in law gave them some cat food and they absolutely loved it. Is wet cat food good for them? It mostly consisted of fish...


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Too much cat food isn't good (that's a LOT of protein), but for a lactating mother it's a good supplement from time to time, I'd guess.


----------



## skyedavidson (Dec 19, 2007)

Ok, so maybe give her a small amount every three days or something?


----------

